# Great Flashlight - Indispensable tool



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, *Rich* !

My Ryobi One+ kit came with a flashlight, too, and-like you-I keep finding more and more uses for it !


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Rich. I bought the Dewalt kit at least 5 years ago and the flashlight is used more than any of the other tools, with the exception of the drill. As you mentioned, whenever extra light or a flashlight is needed, this is my go to tool.

The only problem I have had with it in the time I have owned it is simply finding it in my shop. Just this week the power was out for a couple of hours and I searched my shop trying to find it but could not remember where I had put it. But that is another story. Like you I would give it 5 star rating, since I can not fault Dewalt for my lapse of memory.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree extra light is a plus, but I prefer my Lee Valley batteryless LED light. Two light levels and it charges with a crank on the back of the light, so you never have a dead battery. 30 seconds of cranking and you've got a half hour of light.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

There has always got to be a "crank" in the group….......will it ever end…..........(-:

I will have to look for a flashlight for my 18 V Dewalt battery. It belongs to a…....hmmm….....probably never to be used again Dewalt Sawzall I needed a number of years ago.

Good idea Rich….....even if there had to be a "crank" in the group…..........(I apologive BigTiny, never could resist a pun)

So now I have another thing to pick up on one of my Drive Buy episodes at the big boxes….........

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Got THREE of those hand-crank-powered LED lights.

One's under the bed. One in each car.

I get a TREMENDOUS upper-body workout, by grinding those to life … two … maybe three times a year.

Don't mess with me. You've been warned ;-)


----------



## psxstudio (Jan 13, 2011)

When I bought my dewalt cordless combo many years ago, it came with the same flashlight along with 6.5" circular cir and drill. The flashlight does come in very handy at times. Pretty sturdy and flexible hose makes it easy to pin point the light. =]

JB


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had one of these for years and it has been reliable & mighty tough.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I've switched to using a head lamp in my dark garage. My hands are free and no matter where I look, there's light.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I need to get one of these, but my local stores never seem to have them outside the package deals. I would really love to have something with the flexible positioning. I have a clip on LED light that sits on the brim of my hat pretty much 24×7 except when I'm at work and THAT sucker is truly indispensable. Nice, concentrated light where ever I happen to need it.

I'm not afraid of the dark but you wouldn't know it looking at my flashlight collection. I have a mag light in my car, plus a rechargeable streamlight stinger LED that is always sitting in the charger in my glove box. In the shop, I have another mag light that hangs in its charger on the wall. I have a Surefire 6P defender that stays on my nightstand, and a Surefire G2 LED that is on my belt 24×7. Some of the guys at work used to razz me about it because I look like Batman with my light and leatherman, but then they saw how useful a light can be, especially when you work in IT and have to navigate dark wiring closets. I also picked up a cheapo emergency light at Lowes for the shop, so if I trip a breaker or the power goes out, I won't be left standing in the middle of a pitch black room with lots of sharp stuff in it. Anyway I'm rambling, a few friends have the Dewalt lights and they are indeed very handy.


----------

